# Mixed news from the top regarding TMS.



## Nathanael.A. (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello guys (and girls)

Ive just been diagnosed as DP today after having a year of different docs telling me I had oneiroid syndrome / prodromal psychosis etc..(even on one occasion being asked by a doctor what depersonalization was), So I thought I'd come and discuss it

Always eager to answer any pharmacological based questions, or even to discuss proposed pharmacological/ neuroscientific strategies/ theories regarding DP or any of the criteria of its sub-symptoms.

Anyway, just got out the depersonalisation research unit at the maudsley today with some mildly positive news. Apparently they've found TMS (Transcranial magnetic stimulation) to be helpful to some of 20 subjects in a study they've conducted, although they seemed to sit on the fence when I asked them about it. I guess I'll have to wait til the official results come out, but still.

Ive been DP'd for more than a year now and it really sucks, my stories pretty typical according to the experts, but still it always makes me laugh how similar it is to a ketamine induced drug haze. Also in line with this new diagnosis the meds im on atm (abilify) actually worsen the symptoms of DP, cheers docs

A few questions: has anyone had any experience with DP and the drug Nalorphine (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nalorphine)? its just apparently that drug is the second line of treatment behind lamotrigine (apparently TMS is another line of of my treatment, which im pretty happy about). I'm aware that its closely related to the drug Naltrexone trialled by daphne simeon at the mount sinai school of medicine for DP, although I got the impression that it was an antagonist at the Kappa opiod receptor & the mu opoid receptor, but according to wikipedia it agonizes the kappa, confused?

Also for me fluoxetine seemed to stabilise me from having recurrent relapses of DP and calmed down the anxiety levels, im not sure if this goes for anyone else but still


----------



## Vitellius (Jul 18, 2013)

I wonder how effective TMS is for DP


----------

